# 4" or 2.5" hose for dust collection



## mhhickma (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm installing a HF dust collector into a Dust deputy cyclone with 2.5" outlets then onto my machines which all have 2.5" outlets. 


The HF dust collector has a 4"outlet. 

So should I reduce at the DC down to 2.5" or run as much 4" as I can and just reduce at the machines? 


Machines I am running

Bench top Jointer
Planer
Sander
Miter saw
Router table (coming soon)
Scroll saw 


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With the 2 1/2" hose you will probably have problems with them getting stopped up with chips off the jointer and planer. I sometimes get the 4" hose plugged up.


----------



## mhhickma (Dec 13, 2016)

So run as much 4" as I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes. Use a reduce at the very end of the run. Once you have reduced it, don't go back up in hose size.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

If you are using the small DD with 2.5" inlet I believe you will restrict the airflow so much it will no be very effective. A decent shop vac probably would be a better choice because the HF 2 hp DC is higher volume but lower pressure than a shop vac.

The Super DD is a 5" inlet and 6" outlet and should work well with the HF 2hp DC.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mhhickma (Dec 13, 2016)

I plan to use the 1hp collector. My shop vac burned up, want to try a different method










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd be surprised if a 4" could keep up with a jointer, let alone a planer. Easier to just use a grain shovel and a broom to clean up for those.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Let us know your results. I have the HF 1hp DC but only use it for sucking out dryer vents. I tried using a smaller hose but it decreased the flow so much went back to a 4".

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## renraw9002 (Mar 19, 2016)

I agree with the person who said opt for the super dust deputy. The regular dust deputy is more geared towards hand tools like belt sanders or other things that make small chips like a miter saw or things like that. I highly doubt it will be sufficient for larger chips from a jointer or a planer. Also if your tool dust collection ports are only 2.5" then use the 4" for as much as you can and then reduce as close to the machine as you can. You'll lose a lot less CFMs only have a few feet of 2.5" hose as opposed to primarily using it. Actually using nothing, but 2.5" hose would be very rough on your dust collector.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

My HF dust collector works just fine with four inch hose. Part of the line is piped with 4 inch PVC (to the table saw and a second 4" port). Then I hook up a 4 inch hose to the machines from there - planer, joiner, drum sander mostly. No problem with the DC keeping up, and no plugging problems. Most of the chips drop out into a 30 gallon drum upstream of the blower inlet.

Note: Some of these pics aren't current. I replaced the bag filter with one from Wynn Environmental. And the drum now sits where I can get to it easily from the front of the garage adjacent to the table saw. So there are some bends in the piping but everything still works OK (see drum pic).


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is another setup you could build pretty easily. After 2 years or about 10 barrels of saw dust I still only have about a quart of wood flour in the plastic bag. Most of which I've knocked down off the filter. The only differences from the Thein build is smoothing out the inlet ramp and I added a bevel to the opening on the bottom of the separator.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

